# The Great Miami River is up but the Fish are biting!



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I made a trip back to my old stomping grounds this past weekend. I have heard people talking about Big Joshy Swimbaits and how they catch everything. Long story short I will be in Hilton Head island here soon so I need a lure that imitates a mullet. I dropped by Fishermen Headquarters in Dayton and grabbed a couple of packs from the shelf and off I went. There is a spillway just 5 mins down the road from the place I was staying so I figured I would give these lures a test run before hitting saltwater with them. It was later in the day around 7:30pm. I was waiting for the air to cool down from the 90-degree temperature. Needless to say, these lures did not disappoint. Go check out the live action I got myself into and recommend me some different color choices to try out. I am really excited to take these baits to saltwater! Has anyone ever taken these baits and caught anything down south? The two color patterns I went with are Bass Candy and Smoke Shad! 

Like the video, if you enjoy it and subscribe to my channel to keep up to date with my adventures in Ohio!!


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I love swimbaits in the salt but quit using anything very soft just because I got tired of biteoffs from pinfish, bluefish, and puffer fish. Pretty much only throw z-mans inshore, they are tough enough to stand up to some abuse.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice video man. Big Joshys are great. Glow perch, sand shiner, sugar, slush, and smoke shad are my favorites for smallmouth. 

What kind of hook was that?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The Joshys get bit off like crazy down there! I've gone thru packs of them. 
Get you some zmans for the saltwater,they hold up better.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Also you can super glue your bait to your leadhead an prevent the slipping and some tearing of the bait


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Also you can super glue your bait to your leadhead an prevent the slipping and some tearing of the bait


Yep. Big Joshy used to recommend a certain type of glue for their baits but I forget the brand.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Yep. Big Joshy used to recommend a certain type of glue for their baits but I forget the brand.


Any brand works


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Nice video man. Big Joshys are great. Glow perch, sand shiner, sugar, slush, and smoke shad are my favorites for smallmouth.
> 
> What kind of hook was that?


Did you like that lol..It was a BIG jighead they sold them individually at fisherman's headquarters. I figured they would be good to cast long distance and hold up if I hook into a monster down here.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> The Joshys get bit off like crazy down there! I've gone thru packs of them.
> Get you some zmans for the saltwater,they hold up better.


I Know the soft plastic is not as durable for these saltwater fish but I want to challenge myself and represent a local brand to hopefully catch a nice fish!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I Know the soft plastic is not as durable for these saltwater fish but I want to challenge myself and represent a local brand to hopefully catch a nice fish!


Presenting the local bait and catching a saltwater fish on itself isnt really the challenge. I've caught tons of trout,reds,an and flounders on Joshys. It's just way more practical to use the more stretchy durable zmans,an other saltwater baits. No doubt about it big Joshys will catch saltwater fish,just be prepared to burn thru a ton in the process.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Watch out on the gmr, heard there’s lots of turds floating down the river...


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Fishermans Headquarters is a great place to pick up tackle!
Good luck at Hilton Head!
Hoping to hit the GMR tomorrow in my jetdrive.


----------



## OhioDarryl (May 26, 2019)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I made a trip back to my old stomping grounds this past weekend. I have heard people talking about Big Joshy Swimbaits and how they catch everything. Long story short I will be in Hilton Head island here soon so I need a lure that imitates a mullet. I dropped by Fishermen Headquarters in Dayton and grabbed a couple of packs from the shelf and off I went. There is a spillway just 5 mins down the road from the place I was staying so I figured I would give these lures a test run before hitting saltwater with them. It was later in the day around 7:30pm. I was waiting for the air to cool down from the 90-degree temperature. Needless to say, these lures did not disappoint. Go check out the live action I got myself into and recommend me some different color choices to try out. I am really excited to take these baits to saltwater! Has anyone ever taken these baits and caught anything down south? The two color patterns I went with are Bass Candy and Smoke Shad!
> 
> Like the video, if you enjoy it and subscribe to my channel to keep up to date with my adventures in Ohio!!


Nice video. I've lived in or around Dayton my entire life and I've never fished the GMR. I've also never been to Fisherman's Headquarters. Hopefully I'll be doing both in the very near future.


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

whitaker201 said:


> Fishermans Headquarters is a great place to pick up tackle!
> Good luck at Hilton Head!
> Hoping to hit the GMR tomorrow in my jetdrive.


Yup. I took the 2 day "Middle Grounds" Gulf fishing trip last year out of FL...came up with a lot of tackle needed @ Fisherman's HQ, and a young guy working there had actually been on the trip himself....Good to chat w/ real fishermen while buying your gear.....


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

whitaker201 said:


> Fishermans Headquarters is a great place to pick up tackle!
> Good luck at Hilton Head!
> Hoping to hit the GMR tomorrow in my jetdrive.


I got into some nice fish at Hilton Head go check out my newest video!!! Insane stuff


----------

